# The Front Gate and Entry is Completed



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Now that the gate has been completed, I am now removing the old barbwire fence (that I put in with my father back 1979) and replacing barbwire fence but I am planning on placing rough cedar pickets, about 100 feet on each side the entry. 

This was are first cold snap today it was pert near hit 40 today so for the last 9 hours I have been removing the old fence and removed 7 overgrown cedar trees and have just another 240 left to cut down (where I am getting my pickets from) on the old fence line. 

I'm going to be feeling every muscle tomorrow!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Great looking entrance, Wing...

Do you have any "before" pics?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice. I see a solar panel, is that for the opener? If so, let me know how well it works. We will be putting in an entrance gate next spring and we're trying to decide whether to use solar or not.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is the before picture (no so grand was it?)

It's battery operated (deep cycle) solar panel does a trickle charge. No problems getting in or out when there is a power outage.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks much better Wingnut.:thumbsup: Very nice entryway now.


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

Very Estately.....the before looked like my local scrapyard entrance! Nice job. How many tons of stone?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Just over 9 tons stone the walls on the right is 6 foot and the left is 5 foot (highest dimensions). The stone quary is only 18 miles away so I am pretty luck for that.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice looking entrance wingnut i'll bet your glad the rock handling is over with now


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow wingnut did you do the wall yourself? very nice..


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I started out and was planning on doing it all by myself the wall were going to be much smaller than they are. A old highschool friend who is mason, was looking to hire some new people (Pulity Home Builders is putting in a subdivion of 3800 homes 4 miles from me he's looking for a large peice of the action) so he brought in some day labor to see there quality and speed and I was schooled in the fine art of masontry. 
So the bottom line: 2 walls 1 was 28 feet long and 4 foot high the other was 46 feet long and 6 foot high cost of $1900. 

The gate that was done by anther friend of mine who does wrought iron and gates for a living, charges me $2400 
The Gate is 16 feet wide remote controlled with exit sensor. 
The actuator, sensor, and remotes cost was $1100 alone 
(This was price he would do for a 12 gate).

I should get a kick back from these two guys, for introducing them to each other and now they have partnered on 4 other entries in the area.

A total of a $4300 investment


----------

